# Am I a fanboy or just a fanny? Another Sage joins the crew.



## Pseudonym (Aug 31, 2016)

so..

I've just gone and ordered my 3rd Sage machine 🤷‍♂️

My excuse this time is that my new office is tiny - literally enough space for a desk and a few other bits. Basically a broom cupboard. There's also a shared kitchen facility used by other businesses so I don't feel like I can plonk a sizeable machine down & take up worktop space, or risk someone else using it when I'm not in the office or indeed them relinquishing me of it's ownership...

That's where the Sage bambino Plus has joined the party. I can rig up a little coffee station on one of the shelves in the office - who needs to printed files these days anyway???

I can brew a decent espresso in the office if I want to, add milk drinks if they take my fancy or enjoy brewed coffee like I do most of the time.

The Bambino joins the Oracle and the Sage barista Pro... Next it'll be a Precision Brewer as that can brew better than me!

Anyone else feel a bit sucked in by the feature packed, relatively modest costed range from Sage?

I just wish the servicing & repair side of the coin was a little less restricted. I have an engineer close by - who I'm actually purchasing the ACS via, and he's more than capable of fixing any sage - he just cant get parts. Sage have been short sighted in this regard. OK, Coffee Classics do a great job but still, they are the only approved service centre in the UK.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Pseudonym Would it not make more sense locating in to a larger office and getting a proper machine.....LOL


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

yes, maybe one with some street frontage too. you could put some tables and chairs in and serve coffee to people who happened to walk in 😹.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

A couple of words spring to mind 🤣👍☕


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

While i am not a fan i can see why in the case you describe the Sage offers a workable solution, i hope you enjoy your purchase


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 31, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> @Pseudonym Would it not make more sense locating in to a larger office and getting a proper machine.....LOL


 As my main source on income is consultancy, it makes sense to have as little overhead as possible. smaller office, smaller fee. Until I can operate a roastery full time, the smaller the better I suppose.



facboy said:


> yes, maybe one with some street frontage too. you could put some tables and chairs in and serve coffee to people who happened to walk in 😹.


 maybe one day. I'd love a retail space with a small roastery inside so folks can see the full bifter! It's an important busy couple of years ahead so fingers crossed it all goes the way I see it in my head.



Jony said:


> A couple of words spring to mind 🤣👍☕


 Does it rhyme with Bucking Banker??? 😂😂😂



Border_all said:


> While i am not a fan i can see why in the case you describe the Sage offers a workable solution, i hope you enjoy your purchase


 Thank you. I'm reliably informed its very similar to the Barista range of machines, of which I have one for our weekend gaff, so it's definitely possible to get a drinkable concoction out of it!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

The features, usability and tech of the Sage at the price are great, understandable you are a fan of the brand. Having used one and seen what others (on here and professionals) have to say about them I wouldn't have any hesitation in recommending them. Black Friday is a great time to get one, mine was £200 cheaper making it a 'no brainer' if you don't want to spend too much.

Repair options being so limited is rubbish, that's the main downside I can see so far. If those guys make it too expensive for you (and I'm not saying they do, I have no idea), you're stuck really. Not having choices/ease of repair is never good. Sage should farm out the parts to more firms, at least have a list of approved service centres.

Don't quite understand the 'it must last decades' mentality, (with the BE upwards) we don't ask that of other household things outside boilers. Even if it did (and it might well if you can get the parts/maintain it, which seems to be the stumbling block, they're sold in such large numbers, does anyone actually have a researched/accurate 'failure rate'?), you would probably move it on. If I upgrade to a ~£1k machine next year, it won't be the last machine I buy as technology and design will move on. I get the environmental impact if a Sage breaks, that's the worst bit for me, but lets be honest, most people on here bashing Sage don't care about that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Pseudonym

Of course, I was pulling your leg slightly....I have had several Sage DB's as when I needed what they have to offer, they tick the boxes. The Sage set up has flaws around no availability of spares and having to use Coffee Classics so I always bought mine when they were on offer and sold them with a decent chunk of warranty (before reverting to a proper machine.....LOL)


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

the parts/repair situation does sound ridiculous, though perhaps the mass consumer market target is a factor in this. we all know the variability in quality of repair firms is colossal, perhaps they decided it wasn't worth their while dealing with the inevitable he said/she said when somebody takes it to a local guy with a hammer and a screwdriver, and decided to funnel all the work (and they control this through parts availability) through one trusted firm. though presumably 3 or 4 approved firms would have been possible to cover at least the different regions. probably talking out my arse.

i must say i find the, 'hey this £400 alternator on your otherwise perfectly fine BMW broke, how about we scrap it and you buy this £40k *entire new car* instead' far more offensive. i know old cars are more polluting blah blah, but we're talking about an entire industry devoted to replacing whole vehicles every 3-6 years because their 'market value' has depreciated to the point it's 'not worth repairing them'. i can't help but think that some of those car manufacturers ought to be paying higher taxes or something to factor in the environmental costs.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No its not its Mug I would not swear, because I would be banned to people's delight 🤣👍


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> No its not its Mug I would not swear, because I would be banned to people's delight 🤣👍


 I would be genuinely sorry to see you go matey......might not last very long but hey ho.......LOL


----------

